# Pigeon Mtn



## debo (Jun 29, 2008)

Any one done any looking around going tomorrow with my sister horse back riding on it. Help's save on the legs while scouting


----------



## Minner (Jul 9, 2008)

Dad and I have talked about going up there soon and doing some looking around. We want to get up there early  and do all our scouting before the heat sets up too bad. 

Be careful up there. Dad and I saw a BIG rattler last year crossing Rocky Lane during bow season.


----------



## debo (Jul 13, 2008)

Went up this past weekend saw 2 nice ones on the trail we were riding. Also found what looks like a bear track not really sure came back and tryed looking it up on the web to make sure . They were about the size of a grape fruit and the ground was torn up like it was digging for something.


----------



## Minner (Jul 15, 2008)

debo said:


> Went up this past weekend saw 2 nice ones on the trail we were riding. Also found what looks like a bear track not really sure came back and tryed looking it up on the web to make sure . They were about the size of a grape fruit and the ground was torn up like it was digging for something.



Could have been. One was seen in Lafayette last year by a police officer. Plenty enough room for one or two to roam around up there.

Have you been able to look at the acorns yet? I'd like to take my binocs out and look up in some of the trees to see how the mast crop is doing around there.


----------



## debo (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you been able to look at the acorns yet? I'd like to take my binocs out and look up in some of the trees to see how the mast crop is doing around there.[/QUOTE]

Not yet but by the looks at the house it's going to be a good year for the white oaks


----------



## Minner (Jul 16, 2008)

That's good to hear. I didn't find many acorns last year and didn't see a single deer.


----------



## kbotta (Sep 22, 2008)

Buddy Kelly killed a doe Sunday. Said that there was so many acorns you'd just about trip while walking. On top.
kev


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 22, 2008)

debo said:


> the ground was torn up like it was digging for something.



Sounds like feral hog.  White oaks are dropping but they are still green and not ripe yet so you will see a lot of them as the deer are not eating them yet.
DDawg


----------



## Minner (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm hopin to head up there this weekend and do some hunting. The trees are loaded with acorns and they are dropping already in places. Persimmons and muscadines had a bumper crop as well. I saw a spot a little over a week ago that had more muscadines on the ground than I've ever seen.


----------



## debo (Sep 26, 2008)

Not me having to work this weekend . Be back at it next weekend


----------

